# Do you guys expect to make the playoffs?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I honestly didn't realize this until now, that the Hornets are only 1/2 game back from the 8th spot! Only 1 game seperates Minny, LAC, NO, and GS right now for that last spot, with Sactown not too far behind.

Its been such an up and down season for you guys, but realistically do Hornets fans think they can make a run after the all-star break and get in that finally playoff spot?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I honestly didn't realize this until now, that the Hornets are only 1/2 game back from the 8th spot! Only 1 game seperates Minny, LAC, NO, and GS right now for that last spot, with Sactown not too far behind.
> 
> Its been such an up and down season for you guys, but realistically do Hornets fans think they can make a run after the all-star break and get in that finally playoff spot?


A lof of people don't realize the Hornets are that close. To be honest, I don't know what to expect from this team. They're so up and down. I do have a feeling they will come out strong after the All-Star break though. If they wouldn't have dropped that game against the Grizzlies a few nights ago they'd be on a 5 game winning streak going into the break. :gopray: for no more injuries. They've had enough of that to last them 2 seasons. LOL!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If they stay healthy they should be able to cause some trouble in the playoffs.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe we can, especially if we can get Peja back by next month. And if he's the Peja from before the injury. This team is so jekyll and hyde, we are in desperate need of another threat to make that push.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I think are on the way to the playoffs, maybe do a little damage if we get a nice spot, but something tells me Peja wont be playing again this season, so we aren't getting much further than that.

Anyway, next season, it'll hopefully be the team it would have been this season plus a nice MLE free agent. And there's when we sting people's minds off the league.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The bigger question is whether or not you really want to considering the very great probability that you'd either play PHX or Dallas in the first round.If this team had been healthy all year they'd probably be fighting for the fifth seed right now and they'd have a chance to win a series against a fourth seed maybe.

Of course if this team could have beaten the teams they should have beaten in the last three weeks they'd be solidly in the sixth spot and two games behind the Lakers for the fifth seed in spite of the plague of injuries.Those two losses to the Sixers and the loss to Memphis could end being the difference.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I would definitely want them to make the playoffs, even if they get blown out in 4 games. We will not have a chance for a lottery pick, so why not get the experience. Unless the injury bug bite again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I would definitely want them to make the playoffs, *even if they get blown out in 4 games.* We will not have a chance for a lottery pick, so why not get the experience. Unless the injury bug bite again.


:lol: 

I'm sure Paul and West would love a taste of the playoffs.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

I dunno what to expect exactly, but it'd be a nice story if they fought through the injuries and nabbed a playoff spot. Byron Scott deserves some credit for keeping you guys afloat. The Hornets probably had the worst offense in the league for the stretch while you were using Desmond Mason, Pargo, and Rasual Butler as your main options, but Scott's defensive coaching along with Tyson Chandler kept you around. With Paul and West back, it's not hard to imagine the Hornets getting the 8th spot. The Clippers are terribly inconsistent, and they have a tough time winning on the road. The Wolves are also pretty inconsistent. Garnett's always playing well, but the team performance is on everyone else, and that also causes inconsistencies (they hung around with Dallas until the last few seconds and then lost to the Grizzlies).


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

There left a lot of games and Hornets are playing really great at the moment  They can rech 8th in da playoffs... Now when Paul and West returned, Hornets started playing better and better... An could you imagine what will hapens when peja come back??? So right now Lakers are playing terribly, Nuggets too, so I think that 6 ant 7 spots aren't closed... I would prefer that Warriors and Hornets would rech playoffs, but for Suns Hornets are really dangerous, cause it this the team with great potential...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> If they stay healthy they should be able to cause some trouble in the playoffs.


Against the Mavs...i dont think so..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Against the Mavs...i dont think so..


Well it's not a given that they'd be in the 8th spot you know? Just a few days ago they had the 7th spot until they lost and Denver won. If they were able to get that 7th spot they probably could at least squeak out a win against the Suns.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that Hornets will make some trouble for Mavs, but chances to beat Mavs are very low...


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

We haven't beaten the Mavs in years and I couldn't see that changing in the playoffs to be honest. Id much, much rather verse the Suns who we seem to play well against and I'd love to see us take them to 6 games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Aussie_Baller said:


> We haven't beaten the Mavs in years and I couldn't see that changing in the playoffs to be honest. Id much, much rather verse the Suns who we seem to play well against and I'd love to see us take them to 6 games.


Which is why I'm hoping that if they do in fact make the playoffs, they at least go in at the 7th seed.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It won't be easy for Suns to play against Hornets... Than better make up to 6th seed :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't expect the Hornets to make the playoffs. As of late, they just don't play like a team that's ready. Or maybe they're just playing like a team that doesn't want it.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

What happened to Hornets  They are playeing so badly right now and they ar waisting really good chances to reach playoffs... Every game now is "Die or to stay alive"...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> What happened to Hornets  They are playeing so badly right now and they ar waisting really good chances to reach playoffs... Every game now is "Die or to stay alive"...


Don't worry about it. They're not playing for the playoffs, they're playing for...








April 18th will be their last game of this season.


----------

